# Transformer info



## minitrucker (Apr 28, 2011)

My transformer took a crap on me it was an RW is there something better to replace it with or is it worth fixing? The transformer took a crap right after I got a new to me train so I got frustrated and opened my O NAPA train but the Grankids dont like it as much ( me either lol)
any help will be much appreciated Thanks Julie


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

You have several options. One ofc is to repair it, here a link http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=660 should help. The next is replacement, if you can swing it, and there are a great many to choose from. Being a Lionel guy, I'd suggest either a KW or a ZW. Both very robust, but will likely need some work such as cord replacement. A slightly larger than your RW Lionel unit I see on ebay reasonably priced is the LW rated at 125 watts. On the Flyer side, I'm not well versed but know 15b's (110 watts) are a popular unit. You'd likely be happy with either a 4b or 8b both 100 watt units. 19b and 30b are Flyer's top line units at 300 watts.

Carl


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

As stated above by Kwikster, there are several good choices for a replacement. Even eBay has some decent ones for very reasonable prices. Usually the shipping cost outweighs the cost of the item for transformers, but that's just how things are. You may need to do some minimal repair to those like a new cord. Try a local train show in your area. There is usually someone who sells reconditioned trannies for decent cost and offers warranty.


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

What happened to your RW? There's not a lot that can go wrong with those, so it may not be difficult to repair.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Julie...I have two KW's and they work great. They are set up to run two trains but work great with only one. 190 watts...enough to do whatever you want. Can find them in the $40=60 range


----------



## minitrucker (Apr 28, 2011)

my RW the lever doesnt work it just kinda turns loosely like a spring or nut on the back left loose


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

minitrucker said:


> my RW the lever doesnt work it just kinda turns loosely like a spring or nut on the back left loose


Mine had the same problem. Could be two things. The easier of the two is if the lever isn't lined up properly on the shaft. If that doesn't cure it, open it up (with it unplugged of course) and look at the copper contact arm. To open it up, remove the screw on the lever if there is one, and remove the four screws in each corner on the underside of the case.

The problem mine had was from turning the lever too far, which causes the arm to come off the core and coil up underneath where it isn't touching anything. Reach in there with something flat and guide it back up onto the core, then reassemble, and you're good to go. You'll know you did it right when you turn the lever and get resistance again. You can try popping the lever back on before reassembly to see if it feels right when you turn it.

Fixing it is probably a 10-minute job. Let me know if I didn't explain it clearly enough and you still have questions.


----------



## minitrucker (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks for the site kwikster


----------



## minitrucker (Apr 28, 2011)

I cant print Kwiksters site is there another place to print a pic of the innerds? Dont want to open a can of worms lol and have stuff go all awry on me


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

You can print this copy:

View attachment psrw.pdf


Let us know how it turns out. Post some pictures while you've got it apart.


----------



## minitrucker (Apr 28, 2011)

*tranformer*

It worked good after hubby superglued the washer that was loose and tonite the Grandson and I were playing with it and the directional button seemed to to go south on us! No prob just put the train on track in the other direction so it goes forward WRONG still goes in reverse. No tension in direction button but why would it still run in reverse after I turned train around shouldnt it go forward? Sorry for the bad pics


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Direction button doesn't work? That's just a normally closed switch that opens when the button is pressed. I just disassembled my RW and compared, I see nothing wrong visually. Usually that switch never fails. If it were open, the train wouldn't move due to no current flowing. I'm wondering if the small contact got bent down a bit not allowing it to break connection. That'd be my first educated guess.

BTW, the images from Olsens site can be printed if you open them with Adobe, that I know for sure.

Carl


----------



## minitrucker (Apr 28, 2011)

*transformer*

Well thanks folks for the help!! Grandson and I took a trip to our local dealer and look what I found!!! Hope this solves my problems lol


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

minitrucker said:


> Well thanks folks for the help!! Grandson and I took a trip to our local dealer and look what I found!!! Hope this solves my problems lol


That's a beauty! 190 watt I believe. Comparable to Lionel's KW without the direction or whistle control.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

175W...190W...whatever it takes. That will serve you well. I have one of those too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Notice that is says "Output 190 watts". If that's truly correct, it's considerably more than the KW which has an "input" power of 190 watts, the output power is closer to 140-150 watts maximum.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

It only says 'output' that one year (1952) John. Subsequent model years were downgraded tp 15 Volts and while the unit label continued to say 190 watts it no longer used the word 'output.'










As for the KW it is only mentioned as 'input' in the service manual, and while other Lionel transformers are similarly given a more conservative continuous wattage rating none of them use the words 'input' or 'output.'

I wonder if it is simply a language problem. This kind of thing occurred regularly back then with other products as well; audio amplifiers come to mind.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

That should serve you well for many years to come, nice score.

Carl


----------

